# Genesis 4:26



## Romans922 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey guys, I am preparing for a sermon and I was looking through the Hebrew and then after I was done comparing to some translations.

At the end of the verse where it says Enosh, then (Hophal verb from hll), etc. I translated it "then he began to call upon the name of Yahweh." Most translations have "then men or something plural began to call on the name of the Lord" The verb is singular so why is everyone translating it plural. It seems to me that Enosh would be the subject. 

The lexicon says to that it is a hophal to be translated "to be began" which doesn't make much sense to me. 

WHAT DO I DO?

Help me those who have had more Hebrew or not forgotten it like me!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 1, 2006)

Did you look up Enosh? Des it have other meanings beside the proper name? Perhaps a collective meaning? You can still have a singular verb with a collective noun.


----------

